# Plaster Wall Repair



## lierman44 (Mar 9, 2011)

My house was built in 1919. It is all plaster and lath except for the terrible drywall remodel in the kitchen. The plaster is in good condition(I think) except for multiple small spider cracks in each room. I want a clean drywall look to it without all of the little cracks. What are my options? I am already moved in and really want tearing down the plaster to be a very last option. Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Go to warehousebay.com and check out their products listed under "Interior Walls, Drywall & Plaster". They have several product that come in rolls that can be used for the "spiderweb" cracks on larger areas than regular tape would cover. Use a setting type compound for at least the first coat, then regular ready mix for finish coat(s). The product called Nu-wall is actually a system for "wallpapering" the entire wall(s) if the damage is that bad.


----------



## lierman44 (Mar 9, 2011)

I checked out the website. That stuff looks great. I am going to try it out. Have you had any experience with it? Does it last if done properly? Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I have used the Fiba-Fuse products with good results. Haven't tried the Nu-Wall, but have read good reviews on trade related web sites....


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

lierman44 said:


> I checked out the website. That stuff looks great. I am going to try it out. Have you had any experience with it? Does it last if done properly? Thank you so much for the info.


Take pics and report back. I've got 200 year old plaster and one room with spiderwebs. I would love to know how this turns out for you. :thumbsup:


----------

